

MS IE Bubbles performance test shows results based on User-Agent - alisnic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEzi0sEmsTQ&feature=player_embedded
I tested on my machine, and I get 15 FPS in Chrome, when I change the user agent to IE9, I get 22 FPS.
======
alisnic
I get 15 FPS in Chrome on my machine, when I change the User-Agent to IE9, I
get 22 FPS.

